# Rolex Red Submariner 1680 Serial 2504018 stolen



## speedy

REWARD!!!
Rolex Red Submariner 1680 Serial 2504018 stolen.
Watch was stolen in Germany in robbery. 
Police report filed in Germany. Rolex worldwide informed.
If watch shows up, please contact redsub(nospam)@(nospam)gmail.com
(take (nospam) out!)
Thanks.
500 Dollar reward, no questions asked!!!


----------

